# All Blu Rays video is choppy....



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Need some advice!

I played a music CD in my OPPO 93 and ever since I have been getting choppy video from all Blu Ray discs. Audio plays fine.

I stuck a DVD disc in and the video is fine for that. So, I stuck a br back in and I got the same choppy video. I tried 2 other BRs and experienced the same thing.

So, I checked for any firmware updates and I am current. I then did a factory reset and still have the same issue.

I cannot find anything in the manual or through Google that gives me some idea of what to do.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is odd, have you tried unplugging the player for a few hrs?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No, I have not. I will give it a shot overnight.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What do you mean by choppy video?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd call or email Oppo. Their customer support is rock solid!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> What do you mean by choppy video?


The best way I can describe it Leonard is that I can see a clear picture, but it jumps around almost like you are seeing the previous frame, current frame, and next frame all at the same time.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, I fired up a BR first thing this morning and I did not have the issue. So, unplugging it seems to have corrected what was going on.

So, to see if I could recreate it, I stuck a CD back in and played one track. I then popped it out and stuck the same BR back in. The issue is back.

It is probably something I have set, but after poring over the manual last night, I have mo idea what it might be. I think I will do as Todd suggested and call OPPO today.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, thats so strange, I agree a call to Oppo is in order.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Called OPPO - they made a great suggestion which I should have thought of - connect the player right to the projector. When I did this, I was not able to recreate the issue.

So, that seems to narrow it down to an HDMI cable or the AVR. I swapped out another HDMI cable and the issue persisted.

So, down to the AVR. I played with the picture adjust (menu item 4.5) and was able to get the issue to go away by changing the mode to "through". However, once I put the CD back in and then put the BR back in, the issue presented again. I was ale to get it to go away by going back to "custom".

All in all, a truly odd issue. More to come as I continue to try to figure this out......


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe you should try unplugging your AVR... Hold down the power button to drain any remaining power... And then let it sit over night?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Worth a shot - thanks for the suggestion Todd!


----------

